# Anderson IN MBC show



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Next show of the season. Encourage any close to stop by..

Show Date: Saturday, October 12, 2013 , Anderson, Indiana
Location: Millcreek Civic Center
403 W. Main Street
Anderson, Ind. 46017
Schedule: Friday, Oct 11, 2013
Set Up & Benching 6:00 pm - ?

Saturday, October 12, 2013
Judging 9:00 am – 1:00 pm
Tear Down and Set up for Auction 2:30 pm - 4:00 pm
Auction 4:00pm (Cash Only)
Show Chair: Tracy Benson, email: [email protected]


Contacts: Tracy Benson, email: [email protected]

Judges: Head Judge: Jeff Hiller


SHIP FISH TO: Dan Young %White River Athletic Club, 1545 S. Scatterfield Road,
Anderson, Ind. 46016. Dan will not open the boxes. Fish are to arrive no later than
5:00 PM Thursday, Oct. 10, 2013. MBC will need to receive your entry form, fees
and return postage (if necessary) with your fish. Return postage and entry fee can
not and will not be deducted from auction proceeds. If return postage is not
included the fish will be considered a donation to the club and will not be
returned.
Please provide a completed return mailing label, empty bags and heat packs (if
desired) with your fish.
Any fish arriving that were not pre-registered will be returned to the sender or
considered a donation to the club if return shipping is not included.

Entry Fees: 1-20 entries $1.50 each entry
21-40 entries $1.25 each entry
41-60 entries $1.00 each entry
Make checks payable to: Tracy Benson
Pay Pal is accepted shown as a gift to: [email protected]
Walk Ins: All walk in fish entries are to arrive by 5PM Friday, Oct 11, 2013 unless 
prior arrangements have been made with the Show Chair. Walk in fish must be
benched by entrant and bagged by the entrant after the show. 
Auction Fish: Auction fish sent to the show must arrive by 5:00 PM Thursday, Oct.
10, 2013 and must be included on your pre-registration form and the entry form
that is included with your fish. The Fish must be marked Auction or Auction Only. 
Auction Only fish should include return postage. If return postage is not included the
fish will be considered a donation to the club and will not be return. 
Unless marked, Auction or Auction Only, fish are posted at a minimum bid of $5.00. 
Auction is for BETTAS ONLY and aquarium plants, dry goods (tanks, food, etc) are
only accepted if walked in (not to be mailed in).
Auction Split
·
Show Fish/Auction- 75% Seller and 25% MBC
·
Auction Only- 50% Seller and 50% MBC
·
Plants and dry goods (tanks, food, etc) 50% Seller and 50%
MBC
Show Results: NO results will be given over the phone. Results will be posted as
soon as they have been confirmed.
Pre-registration VERY IMPORTANT! Pre-registration of your fish is required. 
Pre-registration must be received by the Show Chair at the above email address no
later than Midnight on Oct 6, 2013. No corrections or changes will be accepted after
Oct 9, 2013.
Deadline: Midnight on Oct 6, 2013. No corrections or changes will be
accepted after Oct. 9, 2013.
Hotel Info: 
Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Anderson
6720 S Scatterfield Rd, Anderson, IN 46013 (800) 345-8082
Hampton Inn
2312 Hampton Dr, Anderson, IN 46013 (765) 622-0700
Days Inn and Convention Center Anderson
5901 S Scatterfield Rd, Anderson, IN 46013 (765) 649-0451
Lees Inn And Suites Anderson
2114 E 59th St, Anderson, IN 46013 (765) 649-2500
Fairfield Inn by Marriott Anderson Indianapolis
2205 E 59th St, Anderson, IN 46013 (765) 644-4422
Comfort Inn Anderson
2229 E 59th St, Anderson, IN 46013 (765) 649-3000
Show Date: Saturday, October 12, 2013 , Anderson, Indiana
Location: Millcreek Civic Center
403 W. Main Street
Anderson, Ind. 46017
Schedule: Friday, Oct 11, 2013
Set Up & Benching 6:00 pm - ?

Saturday, October 12, 2013
Judging 9:00 am – 1:00 pm
Tear Down and Set up for Auction 2:30 pm - 4:00 pm
Auction 4:00pm (Cash Only)
Show Chair: Tracy Benson, email: [email protected]


Contacts: Tracy Benson, email: [email protected]

Judges: Head Judge: Jeff Hiller


SHIP FISH TO: Dan Young %White River Athletic Club, 1545 S. Scatterfield Road,
Anderson, Ind. 46016. Dan will not open the boxes. Fish are to arrive no later than
5:00 PM Thursday, Oct. 10, 2013. MBC will need to receive your entry form, fees
and return postage (if necessary) with your fish. Return postage and entry fee can
not and will not be deducted from auction proceeds. If return postage is not
included the fish will be considered a donation to the club and will not be
returned.
Please provide a completed return mailing label, empty bags and heat packs (if
desired) with your fish.
Any fish arriving that were not pre-registered will be returned to the sender or
considered a donation to the club if return shipping is not included.

Entry Fees: 1-20 entries $1.50 each entry
21-40 entries $1.25 each entry
41-60 entries $1.00 each entry
Make checks payable to: Tracy Benson
Pay Pal is accepted shown as a gift to: [email protected]
Walk Ins: All walk in fish entries are to arrive by 5PM Friday, Oct 11, 2013 unless 
prior arrangements have been made with the Show Chair. Walk in fish must be
benched by entrant and bagged by the entrant after the show. 
Auction Fish: Auction fish sent to the show must arrive by 5:00 PM Thursday, Oct.
10, 2013 and must be included on your pre-registration form and the entry form
that is included with your fish. The Fish must be marked Auction or Auction Only. 
Auction Only fish should include return postage. If return postage is not included the
fish will be considered a donation to the club and will not be return. 
Unless marked, Auction or Auction Only, fish are posted at a minimum bid of $5.00. 
Auction is for BETTAS ONLY and aquarium plants, dry goods (tanks, food, etc) are
only accepted if walked in (not to be mailed in).
Auction Split
·
Show Fish/Auction- 75% Seller and 25% MBC
·
Auction Only- 50% Seller and 50% MBC


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh, i want to go ! But i'm too far =(

Good luck basement betta, if you are entering. Have fun if you are helping organize.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

I will be sending fish.. throwing food at them as just got them back and they will ship out again on monday. This is the group I went to my first show with. Good group and they can teach you a lot. I drove 5 hours from Ohio to attend. So again.. if reasonable distance.. drive over and have a great time.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Yea, i'm in MA =( 20 hour drive, maybe? I didn't realize you can just send them the fish without going, lol. 

But good luck! =D are you allow to show us pictures of them? or is there a rule against it? I would love to see some of yours!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Aluka said:


> Yea, i'm in MA =( 20 hour drive, maybe? I didn't realize you can just send them the fish without going, lol.
> 
> But good luck! =D are you allow to show us pictures of them? or is there a rule against it? I would love to see some of yours!


We have judges in many places so we keep low profile on the show fish. I know Dan is over here once in a while and he is up in Indiana. After the season can show some.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to try to come.


----------

